# WotC quietly deleting access to the 3e SRD



## Yaarel

The WotC website has quietly deleted access to the 3e SRD. This was earlier in the context of switching over to the 5e SRD. It gains new significance because of the recent legal hostility by Hasbro against the D&D community.

The 3e SRD is significant because it grants the D&D community legal access to most of the D&D tradition, such as the player character Drow from the 3e Monster Manual, ultimately innovated by Gary Gygax. One can legally modify this content.

The 3e SRD is for the Open Gaming License 1.0a.

As ENWorlders are beginning to realize: get these vital legal documents now while one can.



The 3e SRD (System Reference Document 3.5) exists as a collection of documents, each to a section. They can be found as .rtf files or .html webpages. They are made available

here








						Dungeons & Dragons 3.5 System Reference Document (SRD) : Wizards of the Coast : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

The System Reference Document is a comprehensive toolbox consisting of rules, races, classes, feats, skills, various systems, spells, magic items, and monsters...



					archive.org
				




in this file


			https://archive.org/download/dnd35srd/SRD.zip
		


here


			The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org
		


here





						System Reference Document v3.5
					






					dndsrd.net
				




and here





						SRD:System Reference Document - D&D Wiki
					






					www.dandwiki.com
				







The Open Gaming License 1.0a itself can still be found here along with the 5e SRD (v5.1)








						Systems Reference Document | Dungeons & Dragons
					

Read the Systems Reference Document (SRD) with guidelines for publishing content under the Open-Gaming License (OGL).




					dnd.wizards.com
				




in this document


			http://media.wizards.com/2016/downloads/DND/SRD-OGL_V5.1.pdf


----------



## payn

Damn.


----------



## Ondath

Yaarel said:


> The WotC website has quietly deleted access to the 3e SRD. This was earlier in the context of switching over to the 5e SRD.



So I'm guessing this happened in 2014/2015 when SRD 5 (and later SRD 5.1 when they realised they forgot to put Eldritch Blast in OGC) was released, right? Not related to the current OGL v1.1 debacle? 

Either case, I had downloaded SRD 5.1 recently and I'll get a copy of these just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Alzrius

@Morrus are we allowed to post copies of this content here on EN World?


----------



## Morrus

Alzrius said:


> @Morrus are we allowed to post copies of this content here on EN World?



Follow the license. It’s widely available on the web though. I wouldn’t worry about that going away.


----------



## kenada

Ondath said:


> So I'm guessing this happened in 2014/2015 when SRD 5 (and later SRD 5.1 when they realised they forgot to put Eldritch Blast in OGC) was released, right? Not related to the current OGL v1.1 debacle?
> 
> Either case, I had downloaded SRD 5.1 recently and I'll get a copy of these just to be on the safe side.



It happened a few years later. WotC used to maintain an archival version of their old site. It got lost in one of the redesigns. I always chalked it up to a changing attitude that wasn’t interested in history or preservation.


----------



## Scribe

Pretty sure I've copied that down previously but... _click_.


----------



## ChaosOS

Last four years or so has been really bad for archival stuff. 4e support ended in 2019, and then two years later archive.wizards.com went down. Eberron community has been keeping close track of this because so much of our content was older editions.


----------



## Alzrius

If anyone wants to acquire offline copies of the 3.0 SRD, 3.5 SRD, Modern SRD, 5.0 SRD, 5.1 SRD, d20 STL, original GSL, or the revised GSL, please drop me a line. I have local copies of all of them, and I don't mind sending them to anyone who's interested in having copies of their own.


----------



## Yaarel

Alzrius said:


> If anyone wants to acquire offline copies of the 3.0 SRD, 3.5 SRD, Modern SRD, 5.0 SRD, 5.1 SRD, d20 STL, original GSL, or the revised GSL, please drop me a line. I have local copies of all of them, and I don't mind sending them to anyone who's interested in having copies of their own.




d20 Modern System Reference Document

here








						D20 Modern System Reference Document \(SRD\) : Wizards of the Coast : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Legal Information The Basics Ability Scores Allegiances Occupations Reputation Wealth Defense Saving Throws Action Points Death, Dying, and Healing Conditions...



					archive.org
				




in this file


			https://archive.org/download/d20modernsrd/MSRD.zip


----------



## Ruin Explorer

Yaarel said:


> The WotC website has quietly deleted access to the 3e SRD. This was earlier in the context of switching over to the 5e SRD. It gains new significance because of the recent legal hostility by Hasbro against the D&D community.
> 
> The 3e SRD is significant because it grants the D&D community legal access to most of the D&D tradition, such as the player character Drow from the 3e Monster Manual, ultimately innovated by Gary Gygax. One can legally modify this content.
> 
> The 3e SRD is for the Open Gaming License 1.0a.
> 
> As ENWorlders are beginning to realize: get these vital legal documents now while one can.
> 
> 
> 
> The 3e SRD (System Reference Document 3.5) exists as a collection of documents, each to a section. They can be found as .rtf files or .html webpages. They are made available
> 
> here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dungeons & Dragons 3.5 System Reference Document (SRD) : Wizards of the Coast : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
> 
> 
> The System Reference Document is a comprehensive toolbox consisting of rules, races, classes, feats, skills, various systems, spells, magic items, and monsters...
> 
> 
> 
> archive.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this file
> 
> 
> https://archive.org/download/dnd35srd/SRD.zip
> 
> 
> 
> here
> 
> 
> The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org
> 
> 
> 
> here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System Reference Document v3.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dndsrd.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRD:System Reference Document - D&D Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dandwiki.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Open Gaming License 1.0a itself can still be found here along with the 5e SRD (v5.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Systems Reference Document | Dungeons & Dragons
> 
> 
> Read the Systems Reference Document (SRD) with guidelines for publishing content under the Open-Gaming License (OGL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnd.wizards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this document
> 
> 
> http://media.wizards.com/2016/downloads/DND/SRD-OGL_V5.1.pdf



Holy jesus.

That is... wow. WOW. WotC just doubling down on this, huh?


----------



## Vaalingrade

I remember Rules Lawyer saying on his channel how hard it was to track down the 4e GSL now.

They called me made to download all of them at the outset. Mad, I tells ya.


----------



## AnotherGuy

Apologies I'm a bit slow with all this - was this document available on their website prior? 
And the reason they have not uploaded it is because we believe they want to everyone new to move to the newer license agreement?


----------



## Ondath

Ruin Explorer said:


> Holy jesus.
> 
> That is... wow. WOW. WotC just doubling down on this, huh?



Just to be clear, they took the 3E SRD down a long time ago - this probably wasn't related to the switch to OGL v1.1, but in light of what's happening recently, preserving these documents became more important.


----------



## Yaarel

Ondath said:


> Just to be clear, they took the 3E SRD down a long time ago - this probably wasn't related to the switch to OGL v1.1, but in light of what's happening recently, preserving these documents became more important.



Hasbro has been attempting to legally kill the OGL 1.0a and its 3e SRD ever since 4e and its "poison pill" version of the 4e GSL.

Deleting the 3e SRD from the WotC website relates to that Hasbro deathwish.

Notably, the popular websites that publish the 3e SRD still have in their webpage of legal notices, the link to the WotC source (wizards .com/d20) that is now dead.

The soon-to-come OGL 1.1 is an other attempt at a "poison pill", but additionally seeks to do worse harm by assaulting the OGL 1.0a itself.


----------



## Morrus

Ruin Explorer said:


> Holy jesus.
> 
> That is... wow. WOW. WotC just doubling down on this, huh?



They did it years ago.


----------



## Yaarel

Morrus said:


> They did it years ago.



Do you happen to know what date Wizards .com deleted the 3e SRD?


----------



## Morrus

Yaarel said:


> Do you happen to know what date Wizards .com deleted the 3e SRD?



Nope. But I do know that my dog is trying to lick my foot. Which is weird.


----------



## Nikosandros

Morrus said:


> Nope. But I do know that my dog is trying to lick my foot. Which is weird.



 Maybe your dog knows.


----------



## Morrus

Nikosandros said:


> Maybe your dog knows.



Maybe! But he's not telling.


----------



## Lakesidefantasy

Is this the End of Days?


----------



## Yaarel

Lakesidefantasy said:


> Is this the End of Days?



It is part of the world becoming less compassionate and more merciless, including legally punishing.


----------



## GMforPowergamers

Alzrius said:


> If anyone wants to acquire offline copies of the 3.0 SRD, 3.5 SRD, Modern SRD, 5.0 SRD, 5.1 SRD, d20 STL, original GSL, or the revised GSL, please drop me a line. I have local copies of all of them, and I don't mind sending them to anyone who's interested in having copies of their own.



that is a great service for many. good work


----------



## Mistwell

Ruin Explorer said:


> Holy jesus.
> 
> That is... wow. WOW. WotC just doubling down on this, huh?



No. THIS part is frankly hysteria. This happened years ago, not now. Long before this issue existed. And these docs are in a LOT of places and always have been for years. Google any of these docs and you can find them easily. They're not "disappearing" and never did. WOTC just stopped hosting copies, like lots and lots of other stuff they stopped hosting, quite a while ago, with no nefarious intent apparent.

I understand people are afraid. People sometimes behave badly when they're afraid. I am seeing a lot of people ramp up the fear of others with implications of nefarious plots and conspiracies by WOTC years in the making. It's not a good look - and I don't mean for WOTC.


----------



## Art Waring

Oh dear, good thing its all over the internet, and I think I have half a dozen separate copies scattered amongst all the various SRD files I have.


----------



## Xyxox

Morrus said:


> Follow the license. It’s widely available on the web though. I wouldn’t worry about that going away.



A lot of people are worrying about it going away. I am still of the opinion that WotC/Hasbro cannot revoke  or "unauthorize" it, though I would also agree they can force abandonment of it a condition of acceptance of OGL 1.1, which is what I believe the language in the leaked portion is actually doing.


----------



## GMforPowergamers

Xyxox said:


> A lot of people are worrying about it going away. I am still of the opinion that WotC/Hasbro cannot revoke  or "unauthorize" it,



I don't know if they can or can't win if it goes through full court and a judge rules... I bet no lawyer can say for 100%. However if WotC loses $2,000,000 in legal fees and don't win it will be a hit but a really small annoying one... if a group of small publishers spend half that (1 mil) to win that could still bankrupt them even in victory. 

If 1 or 2 big players make a side deal to not need to use the OGL, then nobody can or will try.  

It's not "You can't win because your wrong" it's "they can make it cost you everything just to try...

that group that MIGHT win if they throw 1mil at it... and they lose, that would be DEVISTATING. and they have to weigh then that they MAY lose. 

some one get that Picard quote meme about loseing when you do everything right


----------



## Xyxox

GMforPowergamers said:


> I don't know if they can or can't win if it goes through full court and a judge rules... I bet no lawyer can say for 100%. However if WotC loses $2,000,000 in legal fees and don't win it will be a hit but a really small annoying one... if a group of small publishers spend half that (1 mil) to win that could still bankrupt them even in victory.
> 
> If 1 or 2 big players make a side deal to not need to use the OGL, then nobody can or will try.
> 
> It's not "You can't win because your wrong" it's "they can make it cost you everything just to try...
> 
> that group that MIGHT win if they throw 1mil at it... and they lose, that would be DEVISTATING. and they have to weigh then that they MAY lose.
> 
> some one get that Picard quote meme about loseing when you do everything right



But what if they aren't planning on doing any of that because they know they cannot afford the lost good will?


----------



## Vaalingrade

Lakesidefantasy said:


> Is this the End of Days?



No, just the 80's and early 90's again.


----------



## Drake2000

Xyxox said:


> But what if they aren't planning on doing any of that because they know they cannot afford the lost good will?



I would assume that they are weighing the cost of the lost good will against the potential increases in revenue that they are projecting from increased monetization, and drooling in anticipation.


----------



## GMMichael

Yaarel said:


> The WotC website has quietly deleted access to the 3e SRD. . .



Please tell me this includes the warlock, Book of Nine Swords, Incarnum, and swift and immediate actions.


----------



## Morrus

Xyxox said:


> A lot of people are worrying about it going away. I am still of the opinion that WotC/Hasbro cannot revoke  or "unauthorize" it, though I would also agree they can force abandonment of it a condition of acceptance of OGL 1.1, which is what I believe the language in the leaked portion is actually doing.



You misunderstand me. I was referring to the prevalence of copies of the 3E SRD on the web.


----------



## Jadeite

GMMichael said:


> Please tell me this includes the warlock, Book of Nine Swords, Incarnum, and swift and immediate actions.



Swift and immediate actions are part of the Psionic SRD. Warlock, Martial Adept and Meldshapers aren't, but Dreamscarred Press created PFRPG1 versions of the Meldshapers and Adepts. There's also a 3.5 OGL/ PFRPG version of Binding by Dario Nardi.


----------



## Peter BOSCO'S

Lakesidefantasy said:


> Is this the End of Days?



Yes, but that is more because people don't realize that ChatBots are how SkyNet begins than because of this.


----------



## MoonSong

Does anybody have the 5.0 srd?


----------



## Buzzqw

MoonSong said:


> Does anybody have the 5.0 srd?



some links








						GitHub - BTMorton/dnd-5e-srd: The Dungeons and Dragons 5th Edition SRD converted to markdown, json and yaml
					

The Dungeons and Dragons 5th Edition SRD converted to markdown, json and yaml - GitHub - BTMorton/dnd-5e-srd: The Dungeons and Dragons 5th Edition SRD converted to markdown, json and yaml




					github.com
				











						GitHub - OldManUmby/DND.SRD.Wiki: Dungeons & Dragons 5th Edition SRD converted to Markdown.
					

Dungeons & Dragons 5th Edition SRD converted to Markdown. - GitHub - OldManUmby/DND.SRD.Wiki: Dungeons & Dragons 5th Edition SRD converted to Markdown.




					github.com
				




BHH


----------



## JEB

So what happens to SRDs hosted online, if OGL 1.1 really does (claim to) invalidate OGL 1.0/1.0a? I assume Wizards can't C&D folks for hosting copies of the OGL 1.0/1.0 text, but could they C&D folks hosting the 3.0, 3.5, and 5E SRDs as violating the terms of the only "authorized" OGL (1.1)?

Of course, such an action would utterly fail at wiping the SRDs off the Internet (especially now that folks are motivated to keep them available), but I'm just wondering what they could _try_ to do.


----------



## Langy

JEB said:


> So what happens to SRDs hosted online, if OGL 1.1 really does (claim to) invalidate OGL 1.0/1.0a? I assume Wizards can't C&D folks for hosting copies of the OGL 1.0/1.0 text, but could they C&D folks hosting the 3.0, 3.5, and 5E SRDs as violating the terms of the only "authorized" OGL (1.1)?
> 
> Of course, such an action would utterly fail at wiping the SRDs off the Internet (especially now that folks are motivated to keep them available), but I'm just wondering what they could _try_ to do.



If they believe what they're saying about the OGL, they likely _do_ believe they can D&D folks from hosting the OGL 1.0/1.0a or any items derived from such, including the SRDs.


----------



## JEB

Langy said:


> If they believe what they're saying about the OGL, they likely _do_ believe they can D&D folks from hosting the OGL 1.0/1.0a or any items derived from such, including the SRDs.



It did occur to me after I posted that the text of the OGL 1.0/1.0a is copyrighted by Wizards and designated as Wizards property...


----------

